# Ready to toss the project!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

It is time to quit for the night. I wanted to get the center awareness ribbon quilted on the cancer quilt, but it ain't gonna happen. The "perfect" shiny gold thread I bought keeps fraying:flame: I think I just spent the last hour fighting with it:grump:

Has anyone ever used the shiny thread before? is it not meant to be used on a machine? Could it be my tension? The paper my ribbon is on? Suggestions PLEASE. I was so hypped up about the progress I made today, then WHAM, brick wall.
Night all,
Heidi


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

I have used it and had problems with fraying too. The only thing that worked on mine was to use regular thread in either bobbin or on the spool. (last time I couldn't find the spool so used it on the bobbin and sewed my blocks "upside down" so the shine would be on top  Hopefully someone more experienced will answer you with a better solution


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

It is a pain, I have only used it in hand sewing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Did you purchase Coats and Clark? that could be the problem. It's shiny over a cotton center and will many times the shiny will 'roll' up the center and irriatate the dickens out of you.

Or are you using a real embroidery thread on a spool.? 

And are you using an EMBROIDERY needle in your sewing machine? something about the eye on it is better for the fancier threads.

So what are you using and what do you have available to get?

Angie


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm guessing it is coats and clark because I haven't been able to get to anywhere but walmart the last few days. also, I didn't know there was a difference in sewing machine needles so I couldn't tell you what type I'm using  
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There are Jeans needles, and embroidery needles and universal needles, and quilting needles and stretch needles, etc.

It does make a difference. I bet since you got the needles at walmart, they are probably universal..

Is the thread on an embroidery thread type spool, or on a regular spool? there are different consisentcies. Dang - I wish I were closer so I could bring you some to try.

Angie


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Here's some great info and charts on needles, threads, etc.
http://www.fabriclandwest.com/Notion_basics/MontlyNotionFeatures/tying_it_all_together.htm


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Karen Thanks for the link. I'll have to look it iver better when I have more time!

The spool is a regular one. I know I have more needles around, cause I bought a multi pack when my needle broke during the snowflake swap, I'll just have to find them ! I also noticed that when I was sewing (I resorted to hand turning to try to stop the fraying) the thread was doing funky things. It would get a really big loop that would get wraped around the needle, but I don't know why. I've got my machine threaded the same way I always have:stars:

I've been wanting to make a trip to JoAnns and I'm off tomorrow so maybe Cherokee and I can go shopping!
Heidi


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

You've had some great suggestions and I'd like to add one or two(or three or four..LOL) also if I may. I can get away with using just about any type of "metallic threads" if I am careful about a few things. I love metallics! There are so many different and beautiful kinds these days and i love and use them all! (1) ALWAYS use a "Metallic or Topstitch Needle! This is really important as the eye of these needles are beveled and the thread won't wear, or get over heated easily and fray(these needles are also great when using these newer rather delicate "twisted multicolored threads). (2) Sew Slowly! Heat is the enemy here. I learned more four letter, creative words until I got this one. LOL (3) Adjust your tension. Some threads even like it when you go down to Zero on the top tension! I know machines vary, but when I took a decorative sewing thread class the instructor told us to not be afraid of going all the way down, it's why Zero is on there. LOL

(4) Pay close attention as to how the particular thread is to be "fed" into your machine. Some must be fed with the spool sideways or laying down. Others must be used sraight up and down. If you don't know...ask someone. Get a little book on decorative threads. It's worth it! It's really aggrevating when t he thread is being fed in wrong and it KINKS and breaks. 

(5) I found out(yes, more bad words!)eventually that if you are using the cheap rather rough metallics(the metallic part wrapped around a polyester middle), there's nothing wrong with this...they look fine...BUT you will find that it will save you some bad words and time if you just pop the spool in a deep cup or bowl and, I'm not kidding here, place the cup as far as you reasonably can from your sewing machine. Then it will feed nicely, have time to "relax" before it enters your tension bars and will really work nicely. I run mine up over one of those free standing thread holder things from about six feet away from my sewing machine. A tip..this is dangerous if you have cats! LOL 

I hope this helps you a bit as I sure spent some years being really mad.Then I took the class on using decorative threads. What's worse than ripping out threads! AARRGGHHHH!

Happy Sewing, LQ


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

That metalic thread is a bugger sometimes. Have you tried a metalic needle? It has a larger and longer eye for the thread to go through. Another trick to see if the needle will work with the thread you have - Take a needle, loose, and thread it onto the thread you will be using. If the thread slids easily then it may just work. If on the other hand it bumps and sticks as it trys to slide on the thread it just won't work for that thread type. 
Another idea is to call a dealer in your area and ask what needle they recomend for a metalic thread. 
Don't give up yet. Other people use those fancy threads and so can you! Don't give up!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

More awesome tips. You ladies are wonderful. I was getting ready to head to JoAnns in a bit to look at needles and the thread they have. I've been wondering if the thread isn't working because it isn't what I'm supposed to use. I wanted a bright verigated thread with matching colors og the quilt in it, and Walmart didn't have anything like that. So, I settled on the gold cause it matched really good and I figured would show up nicely cause it was metallic.

I will try to post a picture with the borders on later tonight.
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Sorry it took so long to get this posted. CHerokee took a nap til 845 so I didn't get to go to JoAnns. I was trying to catch up on laundry while she slept. Then she didn't go to bed till 1145









Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looks wonderful, And I really looked at the border.. VEry nice.

Angie


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok, I never made it to JoAnn's I got to work a day of overtime:clap: So once again this project has been put off for a few days, so I am still waiting to try all them great ideas. The awareness ribbons that I am quilting on this are printed off the computer. So I am assuming that sewing through the paper isn't helping matters with my thread fraying. I have tried the white pencil previously to mark where I need to sew, that thing doesn't work worth a darn. What else is there that WORKS? I've been known to use gel pens that match the fabric I'm using really closely They wash out pretty good and what doesn't wash out you have to look really close to see, but I don't want to do that on this, I want it to be "perfect." Well, As close as I can get to it

Thanks a million,
Heidi- Hoping to have this done before I start the baby swap


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi - there is a dual ended pen that I get to write on fabrics.

One end is purple and the ink just disappears after a few hours, and the other end is blue and takes water to make it dissappear. I used the blue end on my daughter's wedding dress to mark the turning line for the visible underlayers, then just dabbed it with a goodly damp papertowel and it dissappeared.

I think the pens cost about $2, and Walmart may have them. I know Hancock's does and I bet Joannes does also.

Angie


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, I FINALLY got to JoAnn's today. I got called off work so no OT this week, but..... I did find a metallic sewing needle and I found the double pen thingy Angie was talking about:happy: I have 2 projects I need to get done for Cherokee's b-day party Friday Can ya'll believe she will be 1 on Sat???? What is happening to my little angel:Bawling: She's growing up so fast. Then I guess I really need to wash flannel and start my baby blocks. Once again Tonya's quilt will be put on the back burner 
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi - good that you got to JoAnn's and got the needles and the 2 ended pen. Both will have more than one use.

I still can't get over Cherokee being right at a year old.... time sure flies.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I loved reading this thread, so much great info.. thanks for teaching all of us.
Heidi, I hate that you have had to go through all this but, it is so nice to be able to share the knowledge out there...


----------

